# Will Work For Free!!!!!



## Stihl4life (May 14, 2006)

Will cut and split wood for free!!! In washington area, that is... Im a 14 Yr. old that loves to cut wood and learn new things!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 14, 2006)

If you were in NC the fellas i work with would love that.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## balaban9331 (Jun 10, 2006)

stihl4life,good for you,learn something first,the money always follows.not many 14 year old will do anything for free these days.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 10, 2006)

He's baaaaaak!  


How ya doin', Timber?  


:notrolls2:


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 2, 2006)

*some 14 year olds will.*

if that want room and board bad enough.


----------



## rmihalek (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this the new version of the 056kid? The new and improved 066kid!


----------



## Treeman67 (Jul 2, 2006)

When i was 14... i get paid AND i wasn't cheap either,lol....
Treeman67


----------



## cord arrow (Jul 3, 2006)

treedude said:


> When i was 14... i get paid AND i wasn't cheap either,lol....



explains the grammer, i suppose....


----------



## Treeman67 (Jul 3, 2006)

cord arrow said:


> explains the grammer, i suppose....



so what are you saying?? kinda lost me for moment.. did i work for free when i was 14?? No, i get paid to do the work, actually i start worked tree service age 13 and get paid as ground person since 1980 ,believe it or not...
Treeman67


----------



## Sprig (Jul 4, 2006)

Nothing wrong with doing volunteer work when it goes to deserving people, I've done lots of 'free' labor over the years and still do when time (and body)allows, there are many OAPs, single moms, disabled people, etc out there who's appreciation alone is worth the effort. Money isn't everything all the time ya know and I firmly believe what goes around comes around, not a bad way to build a bit 'o' good karma either. 

:greenchainsaw:


----------

